# 2 rides an hour now, if your lucky.



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Short about 15 rides, same hours, they keep turning the crank up n up!

Genocide by Lyft!

Now they decide your rides, when its PDB..you get long rides, why? To time you out! So evil!!! Greed changes people, and LYFT IS EVIL NOW!


----------



## Dchap08 (Jul 29, 2017)

4 hours online during "peak time" and I got 4 rides. It's ridiculous. Turn on uber and I get back to back rides all day all night. Even when the entire area around me for a square mile is solid red, not a single pax.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Hunter420 said:


> Short about 15 rides, same hours, they keep turning the crank up n up!
> 
> Genocide by Lyft!
> 
> Now they decide your rides, when its PDB..you get long rides, why? To time you out! So evil!!! Greed changes people, and LYFT IS EVIL NOW!


It will only get worse


----------



## Ravedancer (Apr 22, 2017)

In Hollywood during rush hour I get one ping for every 30 minutes. You can't even ant at base rates. Lyft makes no sense at all. I know there are a few drivers who do Lyft only full time I just have no clue how.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

Hunter420 said:


> Short about 15 rides, same hours, they keep turning the crank up n up!
> 
> Genocide by Lyft!
> 
> Now they decide your rides, when its PDB..you get long rides, why? To time you out! So evil!!! Greed changes people, and LYFT IS EVIL NOW!





Hunter420 said:


> Short about 15 rides, same hours, they keep turning the crank up n up!
> 
> Genocide by Lyft!
> 
> Now they decide your rides, when its PDB..you get long rides, why? To time you out! So evil!!! Greed changes people, and LYFT IS EVIL NOW!


It's the same here now too. Completely changed since they suddenly changed this bonus situation to stop us from covering their fees. I've gone from getting plenty of rides and work in fewer hours and less hassle than Uber to suddenly seeing the streets full of lyft cars everywhere and I'm sitting and waiting and making about half or even less than I was just a month or two ago. I realize it's slow summertime but this is obvious that Lyft has signed up way too many cars just like uber and calls are going to the newbies to make them think that's how they're going to earn. I still see ads telling lift people they can make $1,500 a week which is impossible. You're lucky to make maybe four or $500 if you put in a 40 hour week. That entails living in your car basically. Even though Lyft tripled their market share after the recent bad press from Uber I'm not seeing it happen at least in this relatively small town. We're talking a million or two people


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

They keep turning the crank up! Basically they have different agorythms for every driver. 95 rides x 40 hours is 2.001 rides per hour. Before it was the closest ping, now its an equation based on hours driven. Although, now when they adjust 3 rides per hour or 4, but since the business platform is to make all the money, they make every driver do short n long rides, like an hourly wage. 2 rides an hour, long short based on numbers and algorithms, so you basically make 10-15 an hour


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

If they throttle you, throttle back on them. Once school is in session perhaps ill invest more time back in Lyft.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Hunter420 said:


> Short about 15 rides, same hours, they keep turning the crank up n up!
> 
> Genocide by Lyft!
> 
> Now they decide your rides, when its PDB..you get long rides, why? To time you out! So evil!!! Greed changes people, and LYFT IS EVIL NOW!


Now?!

What the what


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

It's not some grand scheme implemented by Lyft. It's too many guys driving in the same areas at once. Try staying out of the core one night/day as a test and drive at different times late night or early morning. You'll be amazed by how much the number of pings you receive increases.


----------



## pedroia1515 (Jun 25, 2017)

I've noticed that to guys. I've been getting up at 6am. During the peak hours I've been getting 1 ride a day. It's crazy. Is summer always this slow? Mondays I get up at 430 and work till 930 then I go to.my pizza job. I usually make 100 bucks in the morning from 430 till 930. A lot of people going to the airport Monday mornings.


----------



## RealCheetahz (Jun 6, 2017)

Yea I'm about to go test a different area right now for Minneapolis peak. Going to stay away from downtown. It's getting really crowded here in Minny, got to get my lux SUV asap so I can start making more with Lyft and my own business...


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

100 dollars, my aunt FANNY! I used to get up at 4am drive until 11 and be lucky to get 100. They have no surges anymore, or they go to only mentors, but im pretty much blocked from all surges, unless its line n short. But long non surge rides in traffic time all day is so so normal.. Its so obvious the difference


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> It's not some grand scheme implemented by Lyft. It's too many guys driving in the same areas at once. Try staying out of the core one night/day as a test and drive at different times late night or early morning. You'll be amazed by how much the number of pings you receive increases.


Sorry that simply does not work. You can sit in the suburbs or even longer without a ping and in this town that simply does not pay. I'm afraid the honeymoon with Lyft is over. Uber is going to go public soon and they will cut way back in an attempt to stop losing billions butt lift won't do anything to fill the gap besides become just another Uber by screwing the people who actually work the street. Also all this nonsense about self-driving cars is not going to happen for another 10 years minimum I mean just look at all the crappy drivers on the road and the number of privately owned cars. That's not going to change unless a worldwide dictatorship is installed that's starts executing people for owning a car.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Hunter420 said:


> 100 dollars, my aunt FANNY! I used to get up at 4am drive until 11 and be lucky to get 100. They have no surges anymore, or they go to only mentors, but im pretty much blocked from all surges, unless its line n short. But long non surge rides in traffic time all day is so so normal.. Its so obvious the difference


Same south Florida. No surges since march. With these rates now earn $10 hr gross. No wonder turnover is high


----------



## RealCheetahz (Jun 6, 2017)

Gooberlifturwallet said:


> Sorry that simply does not work. You can sit in the suburbs or even longer without a ping and in this town that simply does not pay. I'm afraid the honeymoon with Lyft is over. Uber is going to go public soon and they will cut way back in an attempt to stop losing billions butt lift won't do anything to fill the gap besides become just another Uber by screwing the people who actually work the street. Also all this nonsense about self-driving cars is not going to happen for another 10 years minimum I mean just look at all the crappy drivers on the road and the number of privately owned cars. That's not going to change unless a worldwide dictatorship is installed that's starts executing people for owning a car.


Agree totally on the car bit.. it is nowhere near ready for main stage.. few cities big deal, they don't even go on the highway. And going to be interesting with UBER going public soon.. Are they going to raise fares or not... they going to have to stop going through Billions for sure.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Driverless cars not happening any time soon. 

Here in south Florida I had 2 pax with were testing trucks and that said it's a long way off. Like 10 year and


----------

